# Epoxy ??



## Texasstate (Dec 17, 2019)

What epoxy do y’all use ?
I’m looking for something that sets fast than what I have now 12+ hrs. Works great but I would like to be able to work on my knife sooner. I have tried cheap epoxies and had very poor luck with the hold. 

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 17, 2019)

I use Brownells 2 part epoxy and it take 12 to 24 hours to cure. Slower cure times are better for long time adhesion. I have read that many of the fast set up epoxy's will have a short life span of only 5 years. I want my knives to last a lifetime and get handed down so do not mind the longer cure times. I generally glue up the night before and can start handle work the following day. Just my 2 cents!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2019)

If you really want to work on a knife quicker, Cure time for loctite 5-Minute Epoxy is 3/4 to 1 hour for a functional cure. Full bond strength is reached in 16 hours.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 20, 2019)

I just want to see what other say as been wondering same thing.


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 20, 2019)

Agree with @Foot Patrol . No reason to rush the glue up unless you are on Forged in Fire ha! I use a product called Blade Bond and I think it deleivers super result. Prep your blanks and blades properly, use premium epoxy and let it cure properly and you will have results that you can be proud of. 

My 2 cents................

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 20, 2019)

Yes this is what I was thinking and currently do but forged in fire always makes me wonder Hahahaha 

thanks for the input


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 21, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> Yes this is what I was thinking and currently do but forged in fire always makes me wonder Hahahaha
> 
> thanks for the input


I like the show and obviously it has become very popular, but truthfully I think the first two rounds are kind of sill some times. What I do like is the home forge segments and wish that was more detailed because I like to see other peoples set up and approaches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 15, 2020)

I know this is old, but in general the longer the cure time on the epoxy, the stronger the bond is. I prefer Bladebond Ultra and West Systems G-flex 650. 

When I do a handle glue up, I mix the epoxy in a plastic cup with a stir stick then leave the leftover epoxy in the cup with the stick next to the knife that just got glued up. When the leftover epoxy in the cup cures hard and dry, then it's a good bet the same is true of the epoxy in the knife handle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TRfromMT (Jan 18, 2020)

Epoxy is not something you want to rush or skimp on. Screwing this up will ruin all the good work into the knife, and it is so easy to get it right with a quality product (West Systems G Flex). If you mess it up though... knife ruined. Why chance it?


----------

